# Scanner borked in 2.6.1 kernel

## Clapper

I can't seem to get vuescan to recognize my Epson 2450 usb scanner. It worked ok, after some minor voodoo, under 2.4. 

 Can anyone point me in the direction of what I need to ensure is compiled or "moduled" in the 2.6.* kernel, and what, if anything, is different about how 2.6 sets up a scanner device? 

 I have been googling around, and haven't seen much discussion- maybe I am just missing something obvious. 

 Thanks!!

more info on prob here:  

[url]

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=130535&highlight=scanner

[/url]

----------

## Clapper

Think of the good karma you'd be heaping up for yourself by helping me through my scanner woes...

----------

## Clapper

In the 2.6 kernel, there is an option for creating the scanner module- I didn't choose it, because the note said something like it had been "deprecated".  Anyway, checking this option made the scanner work for me, but I am still in the dark as to how the kernel developers feel this should work, if you don't include the module.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## Elm0

Seems they have removed the scanner module in 2.6.2-mm1 and I'm truly stuck on how to get my scanner to work now... Anybody have a solution for this?

----------

## arwen

libusb should be the answer, check here: http://khk.net/sane/libusb.html

ex. i have hp psc 2110 and i start sane like this:

```
xsane hpoj
```

i have made this setup very long time ago and i can't promise if i can recall exactly how i did it. but in short libusb should be the answer.

----------

## Elm0

 :Shocked: 

Wow, the scanner module was certainly much easier. I debate the sensibilities of removing modules until the alternatives are totally simple to use, which hotplug clearly isn't (you have to make scripts to recognise a scanner!)

----------

## Elm0

OK, I've been trying at this for almost an hour now and I still can't get hotplug to correctly create a /dev/usb device for my scanner, and sane-find-scanner won't detect it either.

I've added the appropriate line to usb.usermap and also created a scanner group and added the epson_scanner script... Any suggestions?

Hotplug correctly identifies all the other devices on my USB subsystem (HID joystick, ipod etc.)

----------

## arwen

Yeah, i don't have scanner device also and sane-find-scanner doesn't work neither. Can you try to start xsane like this: "xsane epson"

(..you should have "sane-backends" installed to try that..)

----------

## Elm0

No luck on trying that command either..

Says "failed to open device epson"

----------

## arwen

Here is good site to get scanner work, and they talk about epson almost all the time: http://khk.net/sane/usb_scanner.html

 *Quote:*   

> Configuring SANE
> 
>  Create the device file in /dev according to the instructions in the USB Guide. The device name you are using is needed for the next step.
> 
>  Here is the command I used to create this file:
> ...

 

----------

## Elm0

I used to use that method (without manually making the node, because I have a devfs system setup) using the scanner module in the kernel. This doesn't seem to exist anymore and the link above is the new way of doing it with hotplug and libusb apparently. Doesn't seem to work for me though

----------

## Elm0

I had to upgrade to sane-backends 1.0.13 with USE='usb' for libusb to work correctly. The above guides worked fine after this. I also recommend using the ~x86 version of hotplug, much better hardware support and less bugs. You do NOT need the scanner module in the kernel anymore, just normal USB stuff, hotplug will handle the rest. I also didn't need to play around with usb.usermap in hotplug.

----------

